# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Wzdęcia?

## jhjghg67

Z reguły jestem chudy, ale jak zjem chociażby jabłko czy wipiję wodę nawet niegazowaną to z brzucha robi mi się beczka. Ostatnio jem o wiele mniej niż dawniej, a poranki kiedy nie mam 'beczki" są bardzo rzadkie. Czy to wzdęcia? Jest są jakieś ćwiczenia na to lub coś w tym stylu? Słyszałem o jogurtach, co o nich myślicie? I jeszcze jedno pytanie, jeśli wyrobiłbym sobie sześciopak na brzuchu problem by zniknął? 
btw mam 15 lat

----------


## Krzysztof

"Beczka" którą opisujesz prawdopodobnie spowodowana jest wzdęciami, te natomiast obecnością dużej ilości gazów jelitowych. Mogą być one spowodowane jedzeniem w pośpiechu, któremu towarzyszy niezauważalne połykanie powietrza - nawet przy piciu wody niegazowanej czy jedzeniu jabłka. Sprzyjają wzdęciom oczywiście potrawy zawierające groch, kapustę, fasolę, a u osób w Twoim wieku często picie napojów gazowanych. Czy objawom beczki nie towarzyszą inne objawy, takie jak bóle brzucha, biegunki, zaparcia, gorączka lub jakiekolwiek inne dolegliwości? Wzdęcia mogą być też spowodowane nietolerancją laktozy, a także, rzadko innymi chorobami. Jogurty poprzez poprawę składu flory bakteryjnej również mogą pomóc, jednak czasem pogarszają problem - to kwestia indywidualna. Ćwiczenie mięśni brzucha nie zlikwiduje problemu, może jedynie zmienić subiektywne uczucia towarzyszące wzdęciom. Dolegliwości łagodzą leki takie jak espumisan, gastrosil, odpowiednia dieta, spokojne jedzenie, kminek.

----------


## jhjghg67

W pośpiechu nie jem, staram się pogryźć dokładnie każdy kęs, a popić dopiero po zjedzeniu całego posiłku. Rzadko jem fast foody. Rzadko równeiż piję soki, napoje gazowane (np. cola), energetyzujące i inne takie. Bóli brzucha, biegunki, zaparć, gorączki i innych dolegliwości nie mam. Nietolerancją laktozy? Jak można sprawdzić czy mam takie coś? I czy jakbym zaczął zażywać jakieś leki na to to musiałbym to robić po każdym posiłku czy wystarczy tylko przez jakiś czas, a potem odłożyć leki i cieszyć się płaskim brzuchem nawet po obfitym obiedzie?

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Nietolerancja laktozy może objawiać się dolegliwościami ze strony przewodu pokarmowego, najczęściej luźnymi stolcami po spożyciu pokarmów mlecznych. Efekt działania leków takich, jak espumisan jest niełatwy do przewidzenia, zwykle preparatami takimi nie wyleczymy problemu, leczymy jedynie skutek, w związku z tym stosuje się je przez długi okres czasu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jhjghg67

To co mam zrobić żeby się tego pozbyć na stałe? I ile to może trwać, ponieważ lato zapasem?

----------


## Krzysztof

Proponuję spróbować zastosować jeden z dostępnych bez recepty preparatów takich, jak Disflatyl, Gastrosil, Ulgix lub Espumisan i ocenić, jak wpływają na Twoje dolegliwości, u wielu osób okazują się bardzo skuteczne. Niektórzy twierdzą, że pomaga im dodawanie do potraw kminku. Jeśli oprócz wzdęć pojawią się inne dolegliwości ze strony przewodu pokarmowego proponuję poradzić się lekarza rodzinnego.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## jhjghg67

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Jak będę miał jeszcze jakieś pytanie to będę tu pisał  :Smile:

----------

